# How many people have a Galaxy Nexus also?



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have been thinking about getting a Nexus 7 since I sold my iPad recently, but I'm not sure. Friend got one and I played with it for a bit... seemed pretty awesome, but feels like I wouldn't use it much compared to my Galaxy Nexus.

I feel like I would take it more places than I took my iPad since it is smaller, but less places than I take my phone. Also feel like the screen resolution is too similar to the Galaxy Nexus even though the screen is bigger. I have small hands and my eyes are pretty good, so the ParanoidAndroid ROM on my Galaxy Nexus basically makes it a mini tablet with LTE, a rear camera, and flash.

I like the quad-core aspect of it, but the colors of the screen are kind of bland looking after getting used to the last two Samsung Nexus. I went to Office Depot earlier for school supplies, and they had the 8GB in stock... I have gotten so used to having 32GB and having Nandroids of multiple ROMs that I don't think I could go down to 8GB, so I decided to think about it some more lol...

Anyone have any advice on or input on their usage patterns after owning both devices? I want one in theory, but I feel like it is too similar to my phone especially after installing the ParanoidAndroid tablet ROM on my phone. I'd jump on it for sure if I had spare cash, but the next Nexus phone is coming soon and I know I'm gonna really want that too lol


----------



## iamz3r0 (Aug 30, 2011)

I've had a Nexus 7 for a couple days now and I've had some time to root and put AOKP on it. All-in-all I'd say its a well-rounded 7" tablet. I was doubting my decision to buy it but its one of my favorite Android devices. With the quad-core processor makes it fly. It runs circles around my coworker's iPad (but that was expected).

A big con is the non-removable SD card and the lack of an external SD card. I've ordered a cable I can use with Stickmount to add external storage. I'm also looking at keyboard cases that I can tuck a thumb drive or small microSD card reader away in.

Overall I can't say I regret buying it.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I do. I use my G-Nex more though. My phone is always on me and I have more data on it so.....


----------



## iamz3r0 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah, it is wifi only. I use my phone for data when I absolutely need to use my 7. Otherwise I'm on my phone for anything quick and simple.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I rarely use my GNexus anymore and just tether to it to use my tablet basically everywhere. This thing is one great piece of technology.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

My GNex sits around a lot more these days. This bigger screen is nicer for email, surfing, looking at pictures, you name it. At work, it's easier to read PDFs on the N7, too. If it had a cellular data connection, I could mostly retire the GNex... although the Galaxy still comes in handy when I want to carry around a pocket device.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sold my Galaxy Nexus today I bought the S3, Sold the N7 8 gig bought the 16 gig. the verizon S3 just got it's boot loader unlocked last night. so let the flood gates open !


----------



## Andrew2.5 (Jan 7, 2012)

I own the Gnex and I'm sure I use both the gnex and 7 equally at this point. Gnex when I'm out and at work and the 7 when at home and on lunch. Although I do own a Xoom which I used to use nightly but now after the 7 its mostly my $500 alarm clock next to my bed









Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

No poll?


----------



## mrchambo (Jun 24, 2011)

I own both. Until we get wireless at my new clinic, I simply tether the N7 wirelessly to the Gnex. Match made in heaven.

Love 'em both.

JC


----------



## dmtalon (May 10, 2012)

I own both a VZW Galaxy Nexus, and a 16GB Nexus 7


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

The GNex only gets used at work. The N7 gets used everywhere else.

I haz no sig


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I only use my GNex when I'm at work/out doing stuff. If I'm at home I use my N7 all the time. I figure why use a 4.6 inch screen at home when I can use a 7 inch screen instead. Also love the battery life on the N7 compared to the GNex.


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

The GNex was my first smartphone and I know it and this tablet have totally spoiled me... I can't see buying non-Nexus devices in the future.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Had to switch carriers because of the price gouging on Verizon. So it's sitting there sad until someone buys it so I can pay off my ETF.


----------



## wireman2161 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have both and love em. Dont think I will ever buy another non-nexus device. Google FTW. I do have to say my g-nex has been a little lonely lately. seems like the only time I use it is to make calls or turn on teather. when Im at work.


----------



## SCDroid (Jun 30, 2011)

I have both, VZW Gnex and 16gb N7.


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I rarely use my GNexus anymore and just tether to it to use my tablet basically everywhere. This thing is one great piece of technology.
> +1 came across the street for dinner is the only reason I'm on my phone.
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

Get one, I find I use my Galaxy Nexus much less since I've gotten my Nexus 7.

Once I get home, I rarely pick up my phone.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

Well if I get another tablet, I willl get a Nexus 7 for sure.... gonna think about it some more. Probably will have to get the 16GB for sure tho. Thanks for the input.


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

32gig GNex, 16gig N7 here. Great combo!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

kbluhm said:


> 32gig GNex, 16gig N7 here. Great combo!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


^ This!

Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Nasty64 (Sep 17, 2011)

kbluhm said:


> 32gig GNex, 16gig N7 here. Great combo!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


+1


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

32gb Galaxy Nexus and 8gb N7 user here. I would have preferred the 16gb N7, but I found the 8gb for $150 bnib.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

8gb N7. loveable in every way.

HTC Thunderbolt.

......tolerable.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

The extra sdcard space is wasted on me, but I prefer my 16gb n7 for almost everything... code on computer, talk on gnex and surf the web on my n7... I even like watching movies on it more as you can walk away and keep what your watching with you.

I'm stuck on Nexus devices now, once you've seen the light its hard to go back.


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

I Have both. Since I got the Nexus 7 Ive found myself neglecting my GNex. I definatelty use the Nexus 7 more. The 7 has better hardware & a bigger display so my GNex has gone back to being a phone. I grabbed an OTG-USB cable & a USB 3.0 Flash drive to resolve the limited (16GB) memory issue on both devices.


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

I also have a gnex. I love both of them. Although I'm a little mad at my Gnex atm because it seems no matter what ROM/kernel combo I'm using, my battery life is in the pots.


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

I may just get one tomorrow and try it out for a bit... can always take advantage of retailers return policies... I ended up never really using my iPad, but I'm not sure if thats cause I ended up hating iOS or if I just don't really need a tablet. Never had an Android tablet before and said I would get one if there was ever a Nexus one... now the time has come and I'm kinda broke, but I might just say f it and go for it lol


----------



## Jaydizzle333 (Jul 26, 2011)

The N7 has extended the battery life of my gnex x 2. I use the N7 exclusively at home.


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

SCDroid said:


> I have both, VZW Gnex and 16gb N7.


+1. I figure with a combined 48 gigs plus google drive/music etc, who needs more than that!? I mean really? 

I also have a 32 gig PSV too, all three nest on my night stand. 10 cores (not counting GPU's), 80 gigs and 17" of touchscreen glory!


----------



## cusinndzl (Aug 8, 2012)

I have the Sprint Galaxy Nexus and the 8GB Nexus 7. I find myself using the Nexus 7 when I'm at home in front of my computer while I use the Galaxy Nexus away from home.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I haven't read through these posts, but man after buying my nexus seven my play time with my g next has diminished significantly. I was kind of sad they didn't have a ten inch for a hundred dollars more, but honestly the 7 inch size makes portability not a problem at all. And honestly, other than putting my phone on a jelly bean rom and flashing some kernels here and there, I haven't done much with it at all.

If you can afford the 16 gig, go with it man. In a sense it is a little redundant owning both the phone and the tablet, but it really is worth it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

Well after reading these posts I decided to just got for it... picked up a 32GB earlier today. Can always return it within the time period if I don't like it, but I think I will enjoy it just fine. About to install CWM and ParanoidAndroid now! Thanks for all the input!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

32GB, GNex since January.
16GB, Nexus 7 since July.

I love both, and my tablet's replaced my laptop while playing music when I have people over


----------



## Bipoler (May 5, 2012)

Wi-Fi or tether from my 42mbps T-Mobile galaxy s 3 pebble blue 16gb 32gb micro sd card $30 a month rooted tether..... I rarely use my cell...with Google voice and talkatone really no reason to

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bipoler (May 5, 2012)

dug-e-fresh said:


> +1. I figure with a combined 48 gigs plus google drive/music etc, who needs more than that!? I mean really?
> 
> I also have a 32 gig PSV too, all three nest on my night stand. 10 cores (not counting GPU's), 80 gigs and 17" of touchscreen glory!


Egg who lies about screen size........17 inches really
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

Bipoler said:


> Egg who lies about screen size........17 inches really
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Here's hoping that's sarcasm... but if its not, 7" (Nexus7) + 5" (PSV) + 4.65" (Gnex rounded up to 5") = 17".


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a GNex and an N7. My GNex is feeling kinda lonely nowadays. The N7 is great for reading, web browsing, etc. It's pretty much the perfect size for me. Plus I play games on it, which I never did with my phone.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Kimboinatl said:


> I have a GNex and an N7. My GNex is feeling kinda lonely nowadays. The N7 is great for reading, web browsing, etc. It's pretty much the perfect size for me. Plus I play games on it, which I never did with my phone.


Yeah I'm not a big gamer on my phone but I've already been playing a good amount on the N7.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Since there's no poll, I'll answer:
VZW Galaxy Nexus
16gb Nexus 7
32gb Xoom WiFi (I like to pretend it's a Nexus because it gets treated like one by our Android overlords)

And I have a 32gb SGS3 on the way


----------



## Devilsephiroth (Jun 2, 2012)

Interested in picking up a n7 soon. I already have gnex. Is it possible to tether the gnex for WiFi on the n7 ? The specs on the Google site says (router) which I would assume there would be an issue with android tether. Is there any or am I good to go ?


----------



## XiriX12 (Jul 5, 2011)

I also have Galaxy Nexus. So my only two devices are the Nexus and Nexus 7. Not sure if I will get the GSIII, since I don't want to risk the loss of unlimited data I will have to wait and save for a full retail device. Maybe something better will be out by the time I do! Oh AOKP on both my Nexi.



Devilsephiroth said:


> Interested in picking up a n7 soon. I already have gnex. Is it possible to tether the gnex for WiFi on the n7 ? The specs on the Google site says (router) which I would assume there would be an issue with android tether. Is there any or am I good to go ?


Yes you can. Depending on what ROM but on AOKP its just in the settings under Wireless & Network.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Devilsephiroth said:


> Interested in picking up a n7 soon. I already have gnex. Is it possible to tether the gnex for WiFi on the n7 ? The specs on the Google site says (router) which I would assume there would be an issue with android tether. Is there any or am I good to go ?


Yes you can tether the N7 to the GNex for LTE speeds (or 3G if not in a 4G area) while on the go.


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

Installed ParanoidAndroid ROM on the Nexus 7 last night... makes it the perfect tablet, so I'm glad I went ahead and got it. ParanoidAndroid is cool on my Galaxy Nexus also, but it's a little bit cramped so I will probably switch back to Bugless Beast or AOKP on the Galaxy Nexus and run ParanoidAndroid solely on the Nexus 7.


----------



## Millioke (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a gnex too. Like the combo a lot.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devilsephiroth (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks . Good to know. Either rooted or not . I'll be fine. Probably root anyway


----------



## timbck2 (Dec 9, 2011)

I've owned a Galaxy Nexus for about 9 months now. I use it constantly. I used to own a Viewsonic G Tablet, which I sold to get my Nexus 7. I use the Nexus 7 WAY more than I used the G Tablet, which was bulky, heavy, and had become slow. I bought the 16GB Nexus 7 because of the lack of external expansion (though I think I'll be looking into external expansion options now that I know they exist after reading this thread).

I run LiquidSmooth ROM on both devices, by the way.

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a galaxy nexus and unless I'm in my truck or somewhere without WiFi I use my nexus 7. I bought the Xoom when it was released and returned it within a week because I hardly used it. But with the nexus 7 I use it all the time. Its the perfect size. And the battery life is great. Its been almost 2 days since I charged and still have 50% BATTERY

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## muzhik (Feb 4, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> I rarely use my GNexus anymore and just tether to it to use my tablet basically everywhere. This thing is one great piece of technology.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


same here, + tablet talk rocks...


----------



## mldiroff (Dec 18, 2011)

Kimboinatl said:


> I have a GNex and an N7. My GNex is feeling kinda lonely nowadays. The N7 is great for reading, web browsing, etc. It's pretty much the perfect size for me. Plus I play games on it, which I never did with my phone.


This


----------



## kk4df (Jul 2, 2011)

Love my GNex and N7 combo. I use Bluetooth tethering for internet to the N7 when away from WiFi, and use Tablet Talk to send/receive messages from the tablet. Fantastic combo.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

kk4df said:


> Love my GNex and N7 combo. I use Bluetooth tethering for internet to the N7 when away from WiFi, and use Tablet Talk to send/receive messages from the tablet. Fantastic combo.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I've been trying to get Bluetooth tethering set up on mine. I can't get it to stay connected for more than a few minutes. What setup are you using?

Sent from my Work Computer using my 10 Fingers


----------



## czechm8 (May 16, 2012)

I love using both the N7 and GNex. I too tether to my phone when off my wi-fi network.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrwirez (Jun 19, 2011)

I also have both. Needless to say, my GNex is now The Red-Headed-Stepchild. My wife wanted the N7 for her birthday. I was a little hesitent because she is Sooo nontechnical, but to my surprise she won't put it down. We sit on the porch, in bed, or on the couch playing games and reading. Amazing! Well we liked them so much, we bought our two boys and my mother N7's too... that makes FIVE 16GB N7'S. I defiantly would not get the 8Gb version. I'm down to 8 gigs left after a few nandroid backups.... I am rooted running Buglessbeast on my devices. The wife and kids are still stock for now. I installed GrooveIP with Google Voice and WiFi calls could not be better. It actually sounds like a Verizon call with 4 bars. 

P.S. They would have to pry my N7 from my cold dead hands!! ™


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Late to the party, but I got here!   










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Agreed with most. I just got the 7 yesterday and already I've retired my GN while at home almost completely. The bigger form factor is amazing to have!

And a huge +1 to TabletTalk. It's a great app!!


----------



## maverixz (Dec 1, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Have both (a GNex and 16gb Nex7.)[/background]


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have both and I love them both. I use my phone when I need maximum portability. I use my n7 for games, emails, ebooks, heck I even use a bluetooth keyboard and mouse to take notes in class. I use sketchbook pro to do sketches and thumbnails for my art classes. And every day more use cases present their self for having both. I too just sold my ipad and I really like the portability of the n7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tt100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Jaydizzle333 said:


> The N7 has extended the battery life of my gnex x 2. I use the N7 exclusively at home.


^^^^ What he said!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## richarad (Aug 14, 2011)

Have both, couldn't be happier with either one. I am running BAMF on both and think I'm in heaven. Smooth and silky goodness.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devilsephiroth (Jun 2, 2012)

Wondering when I'll root this n7. Its so slick. Also I noticed I was having issues with installing drivers for ADB fast boot etc. Can anyone provide a link ? Cause I tried to install via n7 tool kit but it didn't work ( debug was on )


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Devilsephiroth said:


> Wondering when I'll root this n7. Its so slick. Also I noticed I was having issues with installing drivers for ADB fast boot etc. Can anyone provide a link ? Cause I tried to install via n7 tool kit but it didn't work ( debug was on )


Google naked universal driver. I would ask for a sticky thread for drivers but nobody reads them anyways.


----------



## Devilsephiroth (Jun 2, 2012)

Heads up. If for anyone who's interested . There's a Samsung OEM battery charger (with OEM battery) sold on eBay for about 24.00 .

What's interesting about this , is the charger also doubles as a stand for the phone , it also works for the nexus 7. You can stand up both devices either portrait and landscape . Ive had it for a few weeks and today I just thought hmm let's see if it stands up my n7...

Item: OEM Samsung Galaxy Nexus Battery & Charger & Stand ETC-CPK008GSTA Kit, Verizon

URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=110914966052

Alt URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-Battery-Charger-Stand-ETC-CPK008GSTA-Kit-Verizon-/110914966052

(Sent from eBay Mobile for Android)


----------



## bassdelux15 (Jun 28, 2012)

I have both and love using both of them. My campus is full of wifi, so the N7 is practically always has connection, if all else fails, I'll tether it to my Gnex.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey guys I'm looking to sell my Nexus 7. I just don't use it and realized I don't need it. Anyways I will ship to anywhere in the Continental US for price asked for. Please if you know anybody who wants one or is needing one get a hold of me.
http://fargo.craigslist.org/ele/3242991556.html
Sorry to thread jack......


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Devilsephiroth said:


> Heads up. If for anyone who's interested . There's a Samsung OEM battery charger (with OEM battery) sold on eBay for about 24.00 .
> 
> What's interesting about this , is the charger also doubles as a stand for the phone , it also works for the nexus 7. You can stand up both devices either portrait and landscape . Ive had it for a few weeks and today I just thought hmm let's see if it stands up my n7...


Just used my battery charger as a stand for my Nexus 7 to watch a couple movies on the recently updated HBO GO!


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

Devilsephiroth said:


> Heads up. If for anyone who's interested . There's a Samsung OEM battery charger (with OEM battery) sold on eBay for about 24.00 .
> 
> What's interesting about this , is the charger also doubles as a stand for the phone , it also works for the nexus 7. You can stand up both devices either portrait and landscape . Ive had it for a few weeks and today I just thought hmm let's see if it stands up my n7...
> 
> ...


yea
I got one of these recently and now I have four batteries for my Gnex Lol!(this came with the fourth one) 
I was ecstatic when I got my nexus7 and saw it works perfectly as a stand for it as well . Its literally perfect!
and you can even use the cover that lift up on the charger as a prop to make it more stable(even tho its stable just sitting in it) and to adjust the viewing angle by raising/ lowering it.
Recommended to all, especially if u like me and are tethering, u get an extra battery and a way to charge ur dead one quickly as well as a simple solid stand.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thephantom (Jul 22, 2012)

^ This. Have one for myself as well. Beats having to keep on screwing the usb port on the phone

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paulikid (Feb 11, 2012)

Cannonball_CO said:


> My GNex sits around a lot more these days. This bigger screen is nicer for email, surfing, looking at pictures, you name it. At work, it's easier to read PDFs on the N7, too. If it had a cellular data connection, I could mostly retire the GNex... although the Galaxy still comes in handy when I want to carry around a pocket device.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


+1

And I LOVE playing games on the N7, e.g. Max Payne or Paradise Island is wonderful on the N7 

Sent from my paranoid PauliDroid


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

nhat said:


> Just used my battery charger as a stand for my Nexus 7 to watch a couple movies on the recently updated HBO GO!


you stole that from me. I was gonna buy it. Right when I went to click buy it said listing had ended. Was gonna use for my nexus 7 and Gnex I'm getting this weekend

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> you stole that from me. I was gonna buy it. Right when I went to click buy it said listing had ended. Was gonna use for my nexus 7 and Gnex I'm getting this weekend
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Huh? I bought my spare battery charger from a VZW store.


----------

